# Guitar Repairs in Toronto?



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd appreciate recommendations for repairs to acoustic guitars in Toronto. I'd rather not got to 12th Fret or Ring, because of cost and wait time. Who else can do a decent job fixing a lifting bridge and replacing the saddle from an adjustable bridge (for a Gibson J50) to a fixed one with a bone saddle? Anyone had experience at Capsule with acoustics? Thanks.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

There is a guy at Encore Music who is supposed to be quite good. Haven't heard anything good or bad about the Capsule repair dept.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Same thread on TGP, eh. I already posted there.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

my friend dropped his upright bass, put a hole in it, and it cost $700 to fix it.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

The only store in Toronto that I have acoustic repair experience with is the 12th Fret. Yes it may have taken a few weeks, but I don't want someone rushing through a repair or setup. They bend over backwards to make things right there. 


pete


----------



## FrogRick12 (Feb 21, 2006)

Guitar repairs in Toronto? 

I have only two words for you my friends.....



BRIAN MASCARIN

416 787 1531





'nuff said....end of discussion...next....


----------



## Fenderhss (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi there,

I had my Taylor set up at Cosmos Music. They staff there are great and they make sure the job is done right!

here is the link

http://cosmomusic.ca/frame/mfrepair.htm


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...if you're in or near newmarket, talk to eric and darrell at the arts music store. extremely knowledgeable, and they really look after you.

-dh


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree absolutely with the Brian Mascarin recommendation. I my opinion, there is none better.


----------



## Joesmith2510 (Sep 28, 2011)

tundramusic.com they deal in and repair guitars over 100,000 or more and have fast turn around depending on the repair... 587 jones ave in toronto


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Talk about resurrecting a dead Thread.


Joesmith2510 said:


> tundramusic.com they deal in and repair guitars over 100,000 or more and have fast turn around depending on the repair... 587 jones ave in toronto


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> Talk about resurrecting a dead Thread.


necrobumping a 7 year old thread in order for personal advertising
+
joining the community only to advertise for themselves (all 11 posts by Joesmith2510 are advertising for Tundra)
=
Uncool feelings of being used. That's what I now associate with Tundra. Good work there. This is a great lesson in how not to use community forums for self promotion.

Back to the topic - for repairs, no one tops Zak Hanna at Superfuzz Audioâ€”Pro Guitar & Amp Repair in the heart of Toronto for me. Brad at capsule music also does excellent work.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> necrobumping a 7 year old thread in order for personal advertising
> +
> joining the community only to advertise for themselves (all 11 posts by Joesmith2510 are advertising for Tundra)
> =
> Uncool feelings of being used. That's what I now associate with Tundra. Good work there. This is a great lesson in how not to use community forums for self promotion.


 Thanks for pointing that out. Pretty scuzzy reason for joesmith joining GC.


----------

